

Energy Innovation Hub – Batteries and Energy Storage - siculars
http://www.er.doe.gov/grants/pdf/SC_FOA_0000559.pdf

======
siculars
So why is it that Energizer or Duracell haven't figured this stuff out? What
do they do with all their profits if not re-invest them in R&D?

